
Ask HN: How do you wake up in the morning? - gravy
What&#x27;s your pre-work routine? I can&#x27;t seem to consistently wake up at the hours I want.
======
iamben
Do you consistently go to bed at the same time, keep you meal times relatively
consistent and keep your stimulant intake (caffeine, etc) consistent as well?
I fare a whole lot better when I do.

Regardless, for me: 8:30 alarm, although I'm usually stirring by then.
Meditate, coffee, email check (I rarely reply at this time). ~9:30 Gym ~11:15
Work

I drink decaf coffee in the afternoon, and decaf tea in the evening (it's not
as good, but cutting the bulk of my caffeine out after my breakfast cup has
really helped my sleep). I try to keep some level of routine/discipline,
including an hour or so to relax before bed, which is usually around
12:30-1am. I forced myself to get up 'early' for a fair while, but after
reading Matthew Walker's "Why We Sleep" ([https://www.amazon.co.uk/Why-We-
Sleep-Science-Dreams/dp/0141...](https://www.amazon.co.uk/Why-We-Sleep-
Science-Dreams/dp/0141983760/)) I just accepted I was more of a night owl and
adjusted accordingly.

------
ainiriand
6am: alarm rings.

6:30am: as I have everything ready I leave for the gym.

7:30am: coffee and reading.

8:00am: train commute.

8:30: work.

For me the key is going to bed early. Maybe I go to bed at 10:30pm but dont
actually sleep till 11 or 11:30 when cant read anymore.

------
dagw
_I can 't seem to consistently wake up at the hours I want._

Protip! Get a kid and have it be your responsibility they get to school on
time.

